# Mounting flash and umbrella on painter's pole or monopod??



## Michiyo-Fir

I'm going to be on a trip next year where I don't want to bring an actual lightstand.  

I'm looking for some ways to mount a flash unit and an umbrella (lastolite 8 in 1) onto some form pole for a person to hold.

What's the best way of doing this?  Any product recommendations??


----------



## Buckster

Super clamp to an umbrella holder will do it.  The super clamp will hold onto any pole or broomstick type thing just fine.  Just be sure you have a stud for it.


----------



## Mully

Even your tripod for flash on camera


----------



## Derrel

This very same issue/question came up a few months back. As I recall, Tirediron mentioned a solution, as did...somebody else...something about a factory-supplied painter's pole-to-light fixture-5/8 inch spigot adapter deal, ready-made from...was it flashzebra.com???

As I recall, amolitor mentioned a possibly DIY solution involving some plastic wrap, PAM no-stick spray, and maybe a 2-part epoxy, and making one's own threaded adapter to screw onto the end of a standard painter's pole from Home Depot,etc.,etc..

If you want to put a flash onto a monopod, that's dead-easy...the monopod already has a threaded top, usually 1/4 x 20 National Coarse (the standard North American tripod socket thread size), so that can easily,easily accept a threaded cold-shoe, or a "spigot" + shoe, or whatever is needed. For a flash + umbrella pair, there are multiple types of umbrella swivel mounts that also have a flash cold shoe.


----------



## Derrel

Later that night....Google search

Go Light Your World » Poor Man&#8217;s Painter Pole Adapter

&#8220;Flash-on-a-Stick&#8221; &#8211; Putting the Light Where You Want It. | Jon C. Haverstick Studios

also: Kacey pole adapter.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir

Thanks everyone!  I just looked at the boom stand I have and the boom arm is compact enough to shove into my luggage and extends long enough to hold.  Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## tirediron

$5.00 collapsible broom stick and this.


----------



## 480sparky

I was going to recommend a Pole Pixie, but it looks like they've gone under.


----------



## Buckster

I'll stick with my recommendation for the Superclamp, because it's so versatile.  Painter's poles, broomsticks, rake handles, found sticks, limbs, fences, doors, sign posts, pipes, I-beams - basically anything you can find up to 2", it'll grab onto it and make it your b17ch.


----------



## 480sparky

Buckster said:


> I'll stick with my recommendation for the Superclamp, because it's so versatile.  Painter's poles, broomsticks, rake handles, found sticks, limbs, fences, doors, sign posts, pipes, I-beams - basically anything you can find up to 2", it'll grab onto it and make it your b17ch.




Is that anything like what I made?


----------



## Buckster

480sparky said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my recommendation for the Superclamp, because it's so versatile.  Painter's poles, broomsticks, rake handles, found sticks, limbs, fences, doors, sign posts, pipes, I-beams - basically anything you can find up to 2", it'll grab onto it and make it your b17ch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that anything like what I made?
Click to expand...

Yep!  I've seen several DIY versions, and that's a nice one!  Those spring clamps are great for all kinds of DIY photographic gear projects!

The difference between using the spring clamps and using a Superclamp or C-Clamp DIY is that the latter can be cranked down so that it absolutely can't come loose.  That could be extra important when it's holding an umbrella and speedlight, and a touch of a breeze comes along.


----------



## 480sparky

Buckster said:


> Yep!  I've seen several DIY versions, and that's a nice one!  Those spring clamps are great for all kinds of DIY photographic gear projects!



Magnets can be fun, too!


----------



## Buckster

Nice.  Haven't tried the magnet thing - magnets spook me because they can mess with electrical fields, and I fear what they might do to a CF card or thumb drive or something like that if I got one too close.  Probably just a worry holdover from back in the days of magnetic discs, but everybody needs a phobia...  hehehe.  I've got some nice, large double-suction cups and a window clamp for the vehicle though.


----------

